

Handling Conflicting Django & AngularJS Template Tags - redmattred
http://www.mattthered.com/post/52138145009/handling-conflicting-django-angularjs-template-tags

======
tanepiper
This is also a problem with ExpressJS - pretty much every template language
available, with the exception of Jade, uses {{ }} tags themselves.

Another solution I came up with (ugly but good in a tight squeeze) is to use
the HTML number:

&#123;{variable_name}}

This will ensure it's not parsed on the server side, and output for Angular in
the client.

~~~
redmattred
That's a neat way to go about it

